# Will I be deactivated if I drive with a vehicle with body damage and a malfunctioning door?



## Y2jay (Feb 16, 2018)

I was rear-ended earlier this week and my vehicle has been declared a total loss by my insurance company, not so much because the damage was so severe but because the vehicle's market value is low at around $2,000.

The rear driver's side door won't open and close properly (door doesn't close all the way unless it is slammed really hard, and once it is closed, it has to be pushed from the inside very hard), and there's significant body damage that's shown by the images I've posted. If I continue to drive for Uber without getting my door or body damage fixed, is it likely that I'll be deactivated soon?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I feel like this is a troll post. Yes, you will get deactivated, your car is considered to be non-fuctional and you'll get a rider complaint about this within the first hour of dropping them off.

But then again, you can control the situation so the pax only sees and gets in the passenger side door. Watch for multiple parties.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Y2jay said:


> I was rear-ended earlier this week and my vehicle has been declared a total loss by my insurance company, not so much because the damage was so severe but because the vehicle's market value is low at around $2,000.
> 
> The rear driver's side door won't open and close properly (door doesn't close all the way unless it is slammed really hard, and once it is closed, it has to be pushed from the inside very hard), and there's significant body damage that's shown by the images I've posted. If I continue to drive for Uber without getting my door or body damage fixed, is it likely that I'll be deactivated soon?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


The fact that you are asking such a question is a clear indication that UBER has multiple other reasons to deactivate you. Did airbags deploy during the accident? You are showing obvious signs of a concussion.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

*Will I be deactivated if I drive with a vehicle with body damage and a malfunctioning door?*

Is this a serious question?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

You could fix the door issue with the insurance money, then Uber on.
When it comes to annual inspection time, brace yourself (or bring bribe money).
Just a thought...


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes. 
Use insurance money to fix or get a replacement car.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Body damage probably not, malfunctioning door yes


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

This is my competition lol


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> This is my competition lol


Haha right? Some of the uber and lyft vehicles I see on the road are just laughable. It is one reason I can't bring myself to do uberx I drive a nice clean and well kept vehicle I can't make the same on a ride that a guy in a 2005 Corolla with a basshed in bumper, stained cloth interior and blown suspension does

Everytime I do I feel so dirty


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Isn’t that a safety issue? If an accident, would Uber’s insurance cover?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Not if they read end you at the same spot lol


----------

